# UK couple looking to buy business and accommodation in France to emmigrate



## Frankie Boil

Hi guys and gals

We are a UK couple looking to do what we were going to do before Brexit came along. We should have moved before the deadline anyway, but could not because of health matters.

So, we are looking to emmigrate to France. We are looking for an already RUNNING business with accommodation. So a house with a Gite will be our ideal. We are not really interested in B&B or hotel or bars etc, we just do not have that energy as we are both approaching retirement in a few years.

We were wondering if anyone British has decided to pack up and head home to the UK and would like to sell your house/business as it stands. As long as there are no debts, we do not care too much about how well the business is doing/has done (no offence meant). 

Anyone who can advise or help point us in the right direction as to just how hard this will be, I would be very grateful. I keep starting research but get put off with the many posts we see telling us that France is a nightmare for beurocracy. It may well be, but as long as it is doable, that will be fine eventually. 

We just want to do what we should have done 10 years ago before we get too old. We are not planning on returning to the UK at all. We have no connection to France whatsoever. We just love the country.

Anyone with anything to contribute will be very welcome. Many thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You could start by looking at the website for the CCI (Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie) in their section on Reprise d'entreprise (taking over a business) here: https://www.cci.fr/ressources/reprise-dentreprise

If you have a part of France you're particularly interested in, you could check the website for the CCI for that departement. The CCI site has a listing of businesses that are looking for someone to take them over, and they also provide links to some specific sites for sites in Alsace-Lorraine and Bretagne here: https://www.cci.fr/ressources/repri...se-reprendre/entreprises-reprendre-du-reseaux (scroll down past the listing of businesses to the foot of the page).

The CCI has quite a bit of information about the formalities involved and guides to how the process of taking over an existing business works.


----------



## Frankie Boil

Wonderful help. Thank you so much.


----------

